# Subcontractors needed for Snow Removal and D-icing in TX,LA,MS and AR!



## microspect (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello All,

We are currently recruiting subcontractors for snow removal or D-icing servicing in the cities below. Please message me or call me if you are interested. 

Alfredo S.
760-477-9211 


City State
ARKADELPHIA AR
ASH FLAT AR
CLINTON AR
CROSSETT AR
EL DORADO AR
HEBER SPRINGS AR
MAGNOLIA AR
MARION AR
NASHVILLE AR
SHERIDAN AR

Bossier city LA
Monroe LA
Shreveport LA
West Monroe LA

AMORY MS
BATESVILLE MS
CLARKSDALE MS
CLEVELAND MS
FULTON MS
GREENVILLE MS
GREENWOOD MS
GRENADA MS
HOLLY SPRINGS MS
INDIANOLA MS
NEW ALBANY MS
OXFORD MS
RIPLEY MS
SENATOBIA MS

ATHENS TX
ATLANTA TX
BOWIE TX
CORSICANA TX
DECATUR TX
ENNIS TX
GILMER TX
GRANBURY TX
GUN BARREL CITY TX
HARKER HEIGHTS TX
KILGORE TX
KILLEEN TX
LINDALE TX
LONGVIEW TX
Longview TX
MARSHALL TX
MINEOLA TX
MINERAL WELLS TX
NEW BOSTON TX
SULPHUR SPRINGS TX
Texarkana TX
Tyler TX
Wake Village TX


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

The new snow belt


----------



## microspect (Dec 27, 2017)

These are Walmart size parking lots and the pay is very competitive. Services are set "as needed". Some of these areas do get ice and we need someone to add salt and D-ice.


----------

